# More pics - And lots of them!!



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

On a lighter note than the myxi thread, I thought I share some new pics of Rosie  

Watching me, watching her!! 









Watcha dooooin'?!


















I'm Super-pretty I am 








Wee feet almost sorted!!









Well, nearly


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

She really is super pretty!! i have really taken to her, can i steal her


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Awww she's gorgeous


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

She does have such a pretty little face. Very girly looking rabbit, can imagine her with a little pink bow.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks! Frags, she has the most adorable personality, so placid and laid back and loves to sit in my arms having cuddles for ages.. totally different from Chester!!!


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Such a sweet lil girlie girl, adorable bunny


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Aww she is lovely!! she looks alot like my Buzz


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

She is stunning :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awwwww shes gorgeous!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

She's a wee dote!!
Jacqui


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ahh thanks everyone  I'm so happy with how she is coming on, she looks so different to when we got her. Amazing what a bit of TLC can do! still trying to get her weight up a little, going to introduce her to some veg very soon I think, she seems ready, she has her pellets and demolishes any hay put down for her. She is a real gannet!!

Spudsmummy, yeah she really does!! They look like borther and sister!!


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww! What a cutiepie! She has such a girly face!  So cute, love her markings as well.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes very cute, with suce a sweet little face,


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

She is super pretty! Pweeeze can I steal her. She wont know the difference between Chester and Hope, they look so similar! 

I want a grey n white bunny  lol

*Heidi*


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, I bet you're so glad you got her now. She's an absolute cutie pie. So ironic that she was so neglected when you got her but she has the sweetest nature. It's so often the way. It makes her even cuter in a way! No wonder Chester is falling in love with her :001_tt1: Hope all goes well when they finally meet face to face 

PS. NOO, I'M going to steal her. She would look right cute with my Tess, like mother and daughter almost


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> She is super pretty! Pweeeze can I steal her. She wont know the difference between Chester and Hope, they look so similar!
> 
> I want a grey n white bunny  lol
> 
> *Heidi*


Well If your stealing Rosie I'll take Hope and he can be Chesters long lost bro 



helebelina said:


> Aw, I bet you're so glad you got her now. She's an absolute cutie pie. So ironic that she was so neglected when you got her but she has the sweetest nature. It's so often the way. It makes her even cuter in a way! No wonder Chester is falling in love with her :001_tt1: Hope all goes well when they finally meet face to face
> 
> PS. NOO, I'M going to steal her. She would look right cute with my Tess, like mother and daughter almost


Very glad  She no longer smells really badly.. she smells very sweet now. Just had her on me for the last 45mins having strokes and she was nodding off!

She is settling in quite well now, she folows me and DD around but no OH lol!! her appitite is unreal so I tried her on a little carrot tonight to see how she gets on... she gobbled it right down


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

She is gorgeous Tink


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw bless her! She's obviously making up for lost time, gobbling down all that carrot!!  Btw did you ever get the essay finished?!?! Or are u too busy entertaining Rosie?


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Beautiful bunny!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Aw bless her! She's obviously making up for lost time, gobbling down all that carrot!!  Btw did you ever get the essay finished?!?! Or are u too busy entertaining Rosie?


Let's just say, it's a work in progress


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Let's just say, it's a work in progress


Haha! Know the feeling.  Am studying myself. Who wants to study when there are cute bunnies that need our attention, eh?! What's more important?! Bunnies of course!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Haha! Know the feeling.  Am studying myself. Who wants to study when there are cute bunnies that need our attention, eh?! What's more important?! Bunnies of course!


I go back on Monday.. I really don't want to, I have become so lazy whilst I have been off  what you studying?


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I go back on Monday.. I really don't want to, I have become so lazy whilst I have been off  what you studying?


Ooh, poor you. I'm studying Accountancy. Booorrring!  Now you see why I say bunnies are more interesting! But lets face it, ANYTHING would be more interesting!! Haha!!  But I'm hoping it will get me a high paid job so I can afford a house with a GARDEN hmy: so I can have space for lots more bunnies  What r u studying? Gotta be more interesting than mine


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Ooh, poor you. I'm studying Accountancy. Booorrring!  Now you see why I say bunnies are more interesting! But lets face it, ANYTHING would be more interesting!! Haha!!  But I'm hoping it will get me a high paid job so I can afford a house with a GARDEN hmy: so I can have space for lots more bunnies  What r u studying? Gotta be more interesting than mine


Primary Education.. it's not really boring as such but I put the hours in.. not sure what is worse!!

My OH's sister did accountancy, she works for the council and has a lovely house


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Primary Education.. it's not really boring as such but I put the hours in.. not sure what is worse!!
> 
> My OH's sister did accountancy, she works for the council and has a lovely house


Ooh, well done her!! There's hope for me yet then!! Exams are so hard tho, I keep failing my exams  My buns helped me this time though! Watching them play and their little bunny characteristics while I was studying gave me inspiration!!  Clever bunnies! I get my results in 2 weeks tho, so all will be revealed then!!

I'm sure little Rosie will help you get that essay done!  She looks very intelligent


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Ooh, well done her!! There's hope for me yet then!! Exams are so hard tho, I keep failing my exams  My buns helped me this time though! Watching them play and their little bunny characteristics while I was studying gave me inspiration!!  Clever bunnies! I get my results in 2 weeks tho, so all will be revealed then!!
> 
> I'm sure little Rosie will help you get that essay done!  She looks very intelligent


oooh fingers crossed for you, Im sure you will be fine though 

she did try to help one day but ended up weeing on my bed.....3 times


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> oooh fingers crossed for you, Im sure you will be fine though
> 
> she did try to help one day but ended up weeing on my bed.....3 times


Awww, bless her for trying though!!! I knew she was intelligent!!  She obviously wanted to help but just got a little over-excited.  Bless her! Clever Rosie bunny


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Awww, bless her for trying though!!! I knew she was intelligent!!  She obviously wanted to help but just got a little over-excited.  Bless her! Clever Rosie bunny


she is very cleer bless  and it was OH's duvet underneith so it didn't matter lmao!!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> she is very cleer bless  and it was OH's duvet underneith so it didn't matter lmao!!


Haha!! Extra clever bunny!!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Well If your stealing Rosie I'll take Hope and he can be Chesters long lost bro


Noooooo! If I didnt have Hope, who would I have to bang on the door when he gets impatient, who will let me hold them like a baby  who will let me give them a ear scratch and a head rub whenever I see him. :001_tt1:

I guess you can keep Rosie - but if Chester and Hope are brothers, and Rosie and Chester are a couple(will be!) Then that makes me family!  lmao

*Heidi*

p.s. I blame you lot, I was never a mad bunny stealing person before :wink: :blush:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Noooooo! If I didnt have Hope, who would I have to bang on the door when he gets impatient, who will let me hold them like a baby  who will let me give them a ear scratch and a head rub whenever I see him. :001_tt1:
> 
> I guess you can keep Rosie - but if Chester and Hope are brothers, and Rosie and Chester are a couple(will be!) Then that makes me family!  lmao
> 
> ...


Sounds fair enough!! Rosie gives amazing cuddles anyway  Chester and Hope are bro's, Rosie therefore is Hopes si-in-law and I think she is Buzz's (spudsmummy) sister


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Sounds fair enough!! Rosie gives amazing cuddles anyway  Chester and Hope are bro's, Rosie therefore is Hopes si-in-law and I think she is Buzz's (spudsmummy) sister


What a small world we live in  all the buns related 

I would love a bun like Rosie or Buzz, if I found a lionhead boy(or a x) that colour, I would have a very very hard time resisting it! I am having to make sure I keep myself from getting more, so when I find a "special one" then I can have it, without a problem of space(which I have already but never mind!)

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> What a small world we live in  all the buns related
> 
> I would love a bun like Rosie or Buzz, if I found a lionhead boy(or a x) that colour, I would have a very very hard time resisting it! I am having to make sure I keep myself from getting more, so when I find a "special one" then I can have it, without a problem of space(which I have already but never mind!)
> 
> *Heidi*


Lol!!! you sound like me.. 'just the one cos it is soo 'special'... (turns into everyone I see!!)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

with 6 I am having to be really hard on myself!!!

I saw one just like Rosie the other day, and I said to myself, no you shouldnt! Then when I got home I made the decision to ring the place and if it was a boy I would have it(most proberly) and if it was a girl, I was going to let her go to a different home. It was a girl, and I stuck to my decision, no matter how much I wanted her!

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> with 6 I am having to be really hard on myself!!!
> 
> I saw one just like Rosie the other day, and I said to myself, no you shouldnt! Then when I got home I made the decision to ring the place and if it was a boy I would have it(most proberly) and if it was a girl, I was going to let her go to a different home. It was a girl, and I stuck to my decision, no matter how much I wanted her!
> 
> *Heidi*


Well done you, it takes some doing to say no 

The two that I nearly had instead of Rosie are still in [email protected] I asked OH if I could have a shed but he said that if I did, it wouldn't stop at two outside and Iwould end up with a rescue centre where the rabbits come in and never leave..... he did have a fair point I suppose


----------

